# Heat @ Hawks, Friday Oct 21st



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat vs. Hawks 










Last Meeting: The HEAT outscored the Hawks 55-29 in the first half and cruised to a 92-82 victory Monday in their only preseason game in Miami. Dwyane Wade posted 18 points and Shaquille O'Neal added 15 for Miami.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*I can't wait*

My first look at Shaq with the Heat. I also can't wait until the NBA League pass starts up so I can see all of the Heat games. I hope everyone plays tomorrow night, so I can get a feel for what some of these guys can do with Shaq.:yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

time to embarass the Hawks and make a good national debut....this team has a lot of critics, and starting off the right way would be just awesome

Rasual, keep up your d. Shut down Harrington 2 games in a row
Shaq will dominate Collier
Wade will dominate any pg Atlanta throws out there
hopefully Ej has found his stroke
Damon-just do what hes been doin. Pass the ball and stroke those 3's


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wait...the game is on national TV tommorow?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> wait...the game is on national TV tommorow?


yep...tnt at 8


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gorgeous


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> gorgeous


:laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we better watch out for the Hawks in the Southeast....Kenny Anderson, Kevin Willis, daaaaaaamn


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow Eddie, you just got blocked by a 60 year old man....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

eddie still hasnt found his shot


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

no damon jones?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

We're halfway through the first quarter, and I can just tell already that the Hawks are going to be the worst team in the NBA. Kevin Willis might be their third-best player.

And seriously, what in the world is Kenny Anderson doing in the NBA?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another nice pass by Dooling. Hes lookin good


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

can we get someone to stop Kevin Willis???? :upset: :upset: :upset: 


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. and Person are still ice cold from 3pt land...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Willis has gone wild in the 1st quarter


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

24-16 Miami at the end of the 1st!!!

Willis has 10pts on 5/5 shooting!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dooling is NASTY!

I dont know where the minutes are gonna come for all of these guys--

EJ, DWade, Damon, Keyon, Person, Rasual...that rotation doesnt have enough minutes for everyone...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

That was a sick pass from Dools to Laettner in traffic!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

extremely extremely extremely impressed with keyon dooling. energy on defense, heads up on both ends of the floor, sweet shot, sweet passes, and only 1 dumb turnover in about 10 minutes. wow


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well tonight it seems like SVG wanted to let Laettner and Dooling show what they have. So far Malik or Damon have not been in the game because of that


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Is it me or does Rasual look a little bigger? He's impressed me so far this preseason.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

im sure the hawks are making us a little better than we really are, but on the other hand we're on the road and that's never easy, even in the pres-season. how about haslems 7 boards already? i might have to take him on my fantasy team...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rasual has looked real good...Dooling has looked damn good too....Doleac is showing his great jumper....EJ has looked better...Laettner looked solid off the bench....Haslem has done a great job on the glass and Shaq/Wade has looked great...

Only negative i've seen is Wade is still getting alot of charges like he did last year...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we look SO much better with Damon Jones on the floor.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> we look SO much better with Damon Jones on the floor.


yea i'm starting to think DJ and Wade is a better backcourt....but rasual has done well too...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

they work off eachother really well


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Jones is killing them from 3pt land!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*"we have nobody besides Shaq and Wade"*



still funny to me...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

D-WADE WITH THE TIP SLAM....DAMN DID HE GET UP!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

thats 3 dunks like in the last 2 mins for Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

d-wade and damon are killing these guys! i love it! preseason? who cares???


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

If Sual keeps up the good work we should move Wade to SG and make E.J. our 6th man!!!

If Wade plays SG he will be an All-Star this year!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Zhi Zhi is the most frustrating player......i cant stand his game.....all he does is shoot 3's, doesnt rebound, and plays no defense. Hes 7 f'n feet. Damn, stash him on ir all year. He is of no help to this team. Just a big body for shaq to dunk over in practice


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i want 

Doleac
Beasley
Freije
Dorell
Dooling 


on the floor in the 4th....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> Zhi Zhi is the most frustrating player......i cant stand his game.....all he does is shoot 3's, doesnt rebound, and plays no defense. Hes 7 f'n feet. Damn, stash him on ir all year. He is of no help to this team. Just a big body for shaq to dunk over in practice


He wants to play SF......he's worthless...the softest big man in the history of basketball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

haha we shot 65% in the 3rd qtr...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> haha we shot 65% in the 3rd qtr...


I want to see what we can do against good teams...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

hate to rain on the perade but d. jones missed alot of FT's this preseason, and looks bad on defense. he shooting awesome from 3 though. i thought keyon played alot better. no comparison actually.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

our guys are knocking down every open jumper, especially our big men....this needs to happen all year long


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man, u guyz look pretty darn good. Shaq and Wade especially. They're gonna dominate night in and night out. U've ur shooters set in Eddie, Person and D. Jones. Defense has looked solid all preseason long. Offensive execution is pretty crisp for a team that has been together for such a few days. Looking fwd. to a great season.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

It looks like basketball hell was the only thing holding Dools back!!!

Hopefully we've found a gem!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Poll:

*Who will win more games this season....the Dolphins or the Hawks?*


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Good lord the Hawks suck.

lol you guys owned them out there pretty bad, it was over by halftime.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> Poll:
> 
> *Who will win more games this season....the Dolphins or the Hawks?*


Hawks and its not even close!!!

Thats just sad...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

please sub:

D.Wright for W.Person

thank you SVG....


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

:laugh: I can't believe people on this board actually predicted the Hawks to make the playoffs. Jon Barry is their second best player. Kevin Willis is their 4th best player. Unbelievable.

I'm pleasantly surprised with some of Miami's roleplayers. They have better shooters than I thought. And I really can't believe how well Wang played. That Shaq 2 Wang pass was classic.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WANG ZHI ZHI DOMINATE YOU!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

hawks are pretty bad. they are a few years away, theyre going in the right direction. 
our bench is playing really good. give the heat alot of credit we couldve gotten sloppy but didnt. everyone is playing virtually error-free ball.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

come on Freije!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

FREIJE SCORES!!!!


HELL YEA!

GOOD GAME HEATIANS!


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

the heat is a pretty good team..well better than i predicted...the hawks suck did you guys see the face of antoine walker and al harrington sittin in the bench talkin to each other..i wonder what they said..probably "what the hell am i doing here :no: :whatever:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

lol didn't Harrington WANT to go to a team where he could start?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Wang Was On Fire At The End..

Good Game By The Heat.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

wang needed that game real bad... he was very expendable, now he might make the team.

bye bye freije and beasley then...


----------



## AllStarWade (Sep 14, 2004)

rasuals gonna be a bonified starter... his stroke is like h20's (and im not kidding)
dools looked good djones looked good... the only one who didnt look good were eddie and wesley I just hope they can get back up to 40%


----------

